# connection reseau expire



## valbara (11 Avril 2008)

On m'a offert un ipod nano. J'ai u n PC et j'ai installé itunes sur mon ordi.
l'ipod est reconnu par itunes et par mon pc. Je recois un message pour effectué une restauration et la mise à jour, j'accepte, mais, le telchargement s'arrete avec le mess:_"La connexion *réseau* a *expiré*. Assurez-vous que les réglages *réseau* sont *....*"_

j'ai changé d'ordi, j'ai essayé sur un windows xp et sur vista, de chez moi, meme probléme! 

Que faire ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.
Val


----------

